# will these fish be okay without water changes



## flyhawk (1 Jan 2010)

would bolivian rams and angelfish be okay without water changes?
i am really worried about trying this with no water changes!!
i have been raised to believe that water changes more than twice a week are necessary!


----------



## Brenmuk (2 Jan 2010)

I've never kept rams but I have  2 angel fish in my NPT atm in which I do 50% W/C every 6months. The angel fish have grown nicely and turned out to be a pair, they even spawned a while back but unfortunately the eggs vanished.. (but thats another story I guess   ).


----------



## gzylo (2 Jan 2010)

flyhawk said:
			
		

> would bolivian rams and angelfish be okay without water changes?
> i am really worried about trying this with no water changes!!
> i have been raised to believe that water changes more than twice a week are necessary!




As long as water is not bad all fish should be ok


----------



## NatureBoy (5 Jan 2010)

Is the idea to just maintain the filter regularly?


----------



## CeeJay (5 Jan 2010)

Hi flyhawk 

Plenty of plants will help maintain the balance too


----------



## ghostsword (18 Jan 2010)

Hi, I am no expert on the matter, but I would think that at least a 20% water change a month minimum would be beneficial for the fish.

On their natural habitat angel fish have flowing water, although with some debris on it, but still running. 

On a fish tank, even with a lot of plants, you will always have a enclosed space. Fresh water should also be beneficial for the plants.

Thanks,
Luis


----------

